# kiers 2014 journal



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi guys. Going to keep it straight forwards. 18 years old, ~165 lbs, 5ft 9. I'd say somewhere around 15-18% bodyfat (not that I'm bothered about bf% numbers).

Planning on gaining lean mass for a while. Probably until the start of 2015.

Current lifts: Deadlift - 127kg 1x5 | Squat 90kg 5x5 | Bench Press 72kg 5x5

I'm following an upper/lower split along the lines of

*Upper (S)*

Bench 3-5 x 3-5

Rows 3 x 6-8

Dips 3 x 6-8

+ accessory exercises

*Lower (H)*

Squat 4 x 10-12

SLDL 3 x 6-8

Leg press 4 x 10-12

+ accessory exercises

*Upper (H)*

DB incline press 4 x 10-12

DB row 4 x 10-12

OHP 3 x 6-8

Chin up 3 x 6-8

+ accessory exercises

*Lower (S)*

Squat 3-5 x 3-5

Deadlift 3-5 x 3-5

Leg curl 3 x 6-8

+ accessory exercises

The accessory exercises aren't set in stone and I will change them up when I feel like.

My current macros are 400/165/70 (c/p/f). Aiming for 0.5-1 lb gain per week. I will attach some recent pictures below.

All feedback & constructive criticism is welcome 

*08/04/14:* see post #50 on page 4 for updated goals.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Upper body today and just hit a PB on bench: 75kg 5x5. Happy with that.

Time for some food!


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Updated OP with recent-ish pictures (a few lb heavier now than those).


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

The joys of bulking with IIFYM


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Good luck mate


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Good luck mate


Thanks  .


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Just hit lower body (A).

Squats: 75kg 4 x 12

SLDL: 60kg 3 x 8

Leg Press: 100kg 2 x 12, 80kg 2x12.

Squats absolutely killed me. Felt like I'd just done a cardio session! Although it is another PB 

Everything else went well. Finished off with some seated calf raises.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

On a separate note, tried some of @BBWarehouse protein flapjacks today (blueberry yogurt flavour) and they're very nice  .


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Felt lazy as fcuk so made chicken sandwiches for dinner.

Macros for the day: 397/168/71 (c/p/f) and 37g of fiber.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Defo in for this mate


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Defo in for this mate


Thanks mate. Won't just be me talking to myself now lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> Thanks mate. Won't just be me talking to myself now lol


First sign of madness that is


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> First sign of madness that is


So Ive been told :whistling:

Rest day today. Got a ****load of coursework to do (deadline in just under 2 weeks) but knowing me I'll probably just leave it till last minute. Plan for today is to see how many episodes of Game of Thrones I can get through :thumbup1:


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Macros going to be a bit off today (too much fat), still going to aim for 2900-3000 calories with at least 165 protein though.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

same age as you OP, just 3-4kgs lighter but your lifts are much more impressive. also nice set of wheels (no ****)

anyway, subbed! good luck!


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Carbon-12 said:


> same age as you OP, just 3-4kgs lighter but your lifts are much more impressive. also nice set of wheels (no ****)
> 
> anyway, subbed! good luck!


Thanks and welcome :thumbup1:

I could probably do with cutting at least 3 or 4 kg of fat though :lol: but for now I'm just going to focus on adding more strength and size. I've done short stints of bulking (with small surpluses) in the past but I want to try and stick with this one a while.

Do you have a journal up? Always interested in how people my age are doing things


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

You all natural mate?


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> Thanks and welcome :thumbup1:
> 
> I could probably do with cutting at least 3 or 4 kg of fat though :lol: but for now I'm just going to focus on adding more strength and size. I've done short stints of bulking (with small surpluses) in the past but I want to try and stick with this one a while.
> 
> Do you have a journal up? Always interested in how people my age are doing things


fair enough mate. good luck. and naaa, used to have one when i first started but got bored lol and was also a bit embarrassed to write pretty much the same numbers every week as i progress very slowly.. my own pace


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> You all natural mate?


Of course  haven't looked into AAS to be honest mate. Maybe sometime in the future.



Carbon-12 said:


> fair enough mate. good luck. and naaa, used to have one when i first started but got bored lol and was also a bit embarrassed to write pretty much the same numbers every week as i progress very slowly.. my own pace


I've tried doing a journal a few times and always given up. Slow progress is better than no progress


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> Of course  haven't looked into AAS to be honest mate. Maybe sometime in the future.


Great physique for a natty and for your age mate! :thumb:

Jealous! :thumbup1: (no ****  )


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for the nice words guys  .

Anyway, the misses has thrown a spanner in the works by wanting to book a holiday for the summer. No cutting is happening here though so I guess I'll be heading abroad with hidden abs this year :lol:

Ended up going out for a carvery for Mother's Day for tea. So calories are way over what I aimed for. Oh well.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Gotta make exceptions for special occasions mate, live life still :thumbup1:


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> Thanks for the nice words guys  .
> 
> Anyway, the misses has thrown a spanner in the works by wanting to book a holiday for the summer. No cutting is happening here though so I guess I'll be heading abroad with hidden abs this year :lol:
> 
> Ended up going out for a carvery for Mother's Day for tea. So calories are way over what I aimed for. Oh well.


better to eat over than under when bulking mate!


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Woken up with a bit of a chest infection today. Must've caught it from being in @Dan94 's journal too often :lol:

Another rest day before hitting the gym tomorrow. Took the day off 6th form so just going to spend the day finishing course work.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> Woken up with a bit of a chest infection today. Must've caught it from being in @Dan94 's journal too often :lol:
> 
> Another rest day before hitting the gym tomorrow. Took the day off 6th form so just going to spend the day finishing course work.


 :lol:

The power of the internet mg: :laugh:


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> Woken up with a bit of a chest infection today. Must've caught it from being in @Dan94 's journal too often :lol:
> 
> Another rest day before hitting the gym tomorrow. Took the day off 6th form so just going to spend the day finishing course work.


"a bit of chest infection"? lol :lol:

had a throat infection a few months ago, was on antibiotics but still decided to go in and try and train coz i was bored anyway.. ended up doing more weight than i ever have on deadlift LOL


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Carbon-12 said:


> "a bit of chest infection"? lol :lol:
> 
> had a throat infection a few months ago, was on antibiotics but still decided to go in and try and train coz i was bored anyway.. ended up doing more weight than i ever have on deadlift LOL


Haha yeah, not a full on one just yet :whistling: My brother's been ill the last week so I'm just waiting for myself to catch it :thumbdown: .

Yeah sometimes the days you don't feel up to it you end up doing better than usual I guess! Today was meant to be a rest day anyway. So I'll be going to the gym tomorrow regardless if I feel like sh1t or not  .


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Didn't get much sleep but felt ok this morning. Just got back from the gym. Was Upper ( B) today.

DB incline press: 20kg (12,11,10) 17.5kg (10) - tbh the dumbbells are pretty old ones and I think they're mislabeled.

DB Seal Row: 10kg (12,12,12,12)

OHP: 42.5kg (8,8,8)

Chin up: BW (8,8,6)

- added some curls and tricep push downs at the end.

Just getting some food in. Then I've got a 2 hour maths lesson to look forward to this afternoon.. Great.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Have fun in Maths


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

I did :whistling:

Just had some All Bran golden crunch cereal. Good for extra fiber if you need it and very tasty  .

Probably fit a pizza or something into my macros for dinner while watching the footy tonight.

Looking forward to Lower body day tomorrow. Want to get at least a 130kg deadlift for 5 reps :thumbup1:


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Just got home from the gym. Lower body today. Got that 130kg deadlift I was aiming for :thumbup1:

Squat: 100kg (5) | 90kg (5,5,5,5)

Deadlift: 130kg (5,5) | 120kg (5)

Then did leg curls and some seated calf raises

Really happy with that cos I got PBs on squats and deadlifts. I had a feeling I'd get 130kg for 5 reps but wasn't expecting to manage it for 2 sets of 5!


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Macros for the day:










Not bang on but not too far off.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Are you bulking mate?

Also great job on the Deadlift PB! Puts my 102KG PB to shít :lol:


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Are you bulking mate?
> 
> Also great job on the Deadlift PB! Puts my 102KG PB to shít :lol:


Bulking, but very carefully haha. Want to add as little fat as possible. Macros there add up to just under 2900 cal. I think my maintenance is somewhere around 2700 cals.

I think I'll probably need to add another 25g carbs next week (100 calories) and that will add the .5lb per week I'm after which would be a ~250-300 cal surplus per day  .

Haha thanks mate, might go for 140kg next week.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> Bulking, but very carefully haha. Want to add as little fat as possible. Macros there add up to just under 2900 cal. I think my maintenance is somewhere around 2700 cals.
> 
> I think I'll probably need to add another 25g carbs next week (100 calories) and that will add the .5lb per week I'm after which would be a ~250-300 cal surplus per day  .
> 
> Haha thanks mate, might go for 140kg next week.


Best way to go mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Day off the gym today.

Got some nice DOMS in my back from deadlifts yesterday. Haven't been getting much sleep this past week which is not like me. Definitely need to get a good nights sleep tonight because I'm struggling today.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Good luck with this mate. Will be following from now on... :thumbup1:


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Good luck with this mate. Will be following from now on... :thumbup1:


Thanks


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi mate if you don't mind I'll sub be good to read a training thread they're few and far between on here at the minute


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

johnnya said:


> Hi mate if you don't mind I'll sub be good to read a training thread they're few and far between on here at the minute


The more the merrier mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> Day off the gym today.
> 
> Got some nice DOMS in my back from deadlifts yesterday. Haven't been getting much sleep this past week which is not like me. Definitely need to get a good nights sleep tonight because I'm struggling today.


ahhh the DOMS.. have to stretch for a few days after deadlifting, the DOMS are really bad and i dont even do that much weight, PB as been 80kg for 3 reps. anyway did back and biceps yesterday but didn't really have the energy for deadlift so thought i would go in today and only do deadlift.. my arms are literally going to fall off, biceps and upper back absolutely killing !

might start a journal myself soon, gonna be probably gyming with a bloke that's 39 lol so will stick to updating it as i know he is a serious guy, not like all my mates that give up a few months into training..


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Carbon-12 said:


> ahhh the DOMS.. have to stretch for a few days after deadlifting, the DOMS are really bad and i dont even do that much weight, PB as been 80kg for 3 reps. anyway did back and biceps yesterday but didn't really have the energy for deadlift so thought i would go in today and only do deadlift.. my arms are literally going to fall off, biceps and upper back absolutely killing !
> 
> might start a journal myself soon, gonna be probably gyming with a bloke that's 39 lol so will stick to updating it as i know he is a serious guy, not like all my mates that give up a few months into training..


I actually don't often get DOMS, feeling it today though! Deadlifts are my favourite exercise. When I've done splits that involve Back/Biceps on the same day in the past I usually get deadlifts done first while I still have the energy to really go for it.

Yeah that's one of the reasons I started this journal because I train alone and none of my friends take training seriously. Good luck with your new gym partner and definitely get a journal going on here


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Upper (S) work out done:

Bench Press: 77.5kg (5.5.5.5.3)

Barbell Row: 50kg (8.8.8)

Dips: BW +15kg (8.8.6)

- lat pull downs and side raises to finish.

Pretty happy with all the lifts there. Strength seems to be increasing week on week right now. Will make sure I do my best to get 5x5 on the bench press next session. Rows I kept the same weight as last week as I want to really nail my form on these.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ki3rz said:


> Upper (S) work out done:
> 
> Bench Press: 77.5kg (5.5.5.5.3)
> 
> ...


They all go up slowly but surely mate. Keep at it:thumbup1:


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> They all go up slowly but surely mate. Keep at it:thumbup1:


Makes training much more enjoyable when when you're gaining strength as well  .


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Lower (H) today:

Squat: 77.5kg (12.12.10.10) - tbh I felt like I could've pushed another two reps out on the latter sets I just didn't seem to have the fitness for it lol.

SLDL: 65kg (8.8.8)

Leg Press: 100kg (12.12.12.12)

Finished with seated calf raises.

All in all a good session A bit disappointed with the squats, but it was there. Probably do 80kg next week and see what I can get.

Having an indian take away for tea with the misses, can't wait haha.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Disappointed on squats?! Mate, 77.5KG squats for 4 sets of 10/12 reps is impressive to me :laugh:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ki3rz said:


> Lower (H) today:
> 
> Squat: 77.5kg (12.12.10.10) - tbh I felt like I could've pushed another two reps out on the latter sets I just didn't seem to have the fitness for it lol.
> 
> ...


Yea check out 80kg next week and see what you can do. They do go up in leaps & bounds when done once a week:thumbup1:


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

@sxbarnes, yeah I will mate. I think I may just increase my rest time slightly between sets on the squats and see if that helps with hitting the 12 reps. I usually do about 2 minutes but I'll try a bit longer next week with 80kg.



Dan94 said:


> Disappointed on squats?! Mate, 77.5KG squats for 4 sets of 10/12 reps is impressive to me :laugh:


I was only dissapointed because I felt like I could get more reps but just couldnt catch my breath :thumbdown:


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Upper Body (H) today. To be honest it was a sh1t workout. DB Incline press increased by 2 reps overall. Although OHP and Pull ups I've lost strength. Going to just put it down to one of those days. Not every session can be a good one. Finished it off with single arm tricep pull downs and BB curls.

Also, I've decided to cut for the next 10 weeks until I go on holiday. For the sake of 10 weeks I think bulking can wait. I'll look better on holiday if I cut rather than bulk up as I'll only gain a few lb of muscle in the next 10 weeks at most.

I'll still be aiming to hit PBs every week and I hope you lot still take interest in my journal  .

I'll be following a diet that will allow me to lose 1.5-2lb per week. So I'll be eating around 1600-1700 calories per day. With a few high days thrown in where I'll eat ~3000 calories. Similar to the diet simonthepieman outlined in the losing weight section.

Intermittent fasting will be used pretty much every day to keep hunger at bay. Along with IIFYM 

Hoping this journal will keep my motivation at a high level :thumbup1:

My routine will remain pretty much the same btw.

Start of cut (168.9 lbs):


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ki3rz said:


> Upper Body (H) today. To be honest it was a sh1t workout. DB Incline press increased by 2 reps overall. Although OHP and Pull ups I've lost strength. Going to just put it down to one of those days. Not every session can be a good one. Finished it off with single arm tricep pull downs and BB curls.
> 
> Also, I've decided to cut for the next 10 weeks until I go on holiday. For the sake of 10 weeks I think bulking can wait. I'll look better on holiday if I cut rather than bulk up as I'll only gain a few lb of muscle in the next 10 weeks at most.
> 
> ...


All sounds good to me mate. Got to look good on the beach! :thumbup1:


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> All sounds good to me mate. Got to look good on the beach! :thumbup1:


Look good and feel good


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Will be interesting to see how the cut goes mate, will be keeping an eye on it for sure


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks guys. Glad you're staying on board!

Updated post #50 with a progress picture and to compare with once I've dropped some fat


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ki3rz said:


> Thanks guys. Glad you're staying on board!
> 
> Updated post #50 with a progress picture and to compare with once I've dropped some fat


will be on board mate:thumbup1:


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Apologies for the lack of updates. Been a stressful few days for me. My diets been ok. Been hitting 2000 kcal per day. Higher than I wanted but seems to be easy to stick to.

Anyway, training's been ok. No PRs as of yet but my weight hasn't dropped much either. All in good time.

Had some mates down from London last night and got so high. I feel tired as fvck right now lol. Meant to be lower (H) day today so I'm either going to go in an hour or two. Or maybe go tomorrow. I'll see


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Ok so managed to get to the gym and also got a PB on squats 

Squats: 77.5kg (12.12.12.12)

Either my strength or fitness has improved because I got 12 reps on all sets this time :thumbup1:

The rest was of the workout was the same - Leg press: 100kg (12.12.12.12), SLDL: 65kg(8.8.8) and calf raises to finish.

Going to stick with 2000 kcal for now (200c/60f/165p).


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Good job mate. :thumbup1:

You also going for the IIFYM style dieting?


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Good job mate. :thumbup1:
> 
> You also going for the IIFYM style dieting?


Yeah mate. Makes things much easier :thumbup1:


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Smashed it today!

Lower body (S)

Squats: 95kg (5.5.5.5.5) - PB

Deadlift: 130kg (5.5.5) -PB

Then finished off with leg curls and seated calf raises as usual.

Also weighed in at 166.2 today which is ok for a weeks work


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice deadlifts mate, impressive.

Congrats on both the PB's. :thumbup1:


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Nice deadlifts mate, impressive.
> 
> Congrats on both the PB's. :thumbup1:


Thanks buddy.

Kept it quiet but got a nice new little set up at home! Just finished sorting it this afternoon.































Been saving for a while. Me and my brother went halves but I'll be the one who gets the most use out of it I expect 

Squat stands (adjust low enough to be used for bench press etc), 20 kg bar, utility bench, just over 200kg of plates :thumbup1:

Just need to find a mirror for the wall and looking into getting a pull up bar that will attach to the ceiling (walls aren't strong enough)

It has delayed all the revision I'm supposed to be doing mind :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Looks quality mate! :thumb:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

How's it going in here mate?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> How's it going in here mate?


Think he had exams Dan. Iirc


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Think he had exams Dan. Iirc


Ah fair enough mate, just checking he's alright :tongue:


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Sorry for the lack of updates guys.

Yeah I've had exams. Last one tomorrow then holiday on Saturday (and another 3 weeks later  )

Hovering around 164lbs. So I guess I've just been maintaining in reality. But I'm fine with that atm. Strength is around the same level also.

Plan is probably to lose any added weight from the holidays then go on a lean bulk.

Will check back in soon with you all. Hope you're all doing well


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Ok guys, so it's been a really hectic few months for me. Just a heads up to let you lot know that I'll be back posting regularly in 2-3 weeks and will continue in this journal  .

Kieran


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Good to hear from you mate :thumbup1: :beer:


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Good to hear from you mate :thumbup1: :beer:


Looks like I've missed a sh1tload of your journal bud. Will check in soon :beer:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea good to see the progress mate


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm back!!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Welcome back bud


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Welcome back bud


Thanks Dan  .

Lower (S) today:

Squat: 80kg (5,5,5,5,5)

Deadlift: 120kg (5,5,5)

Glute-Ham Raise: (8,8,8)

Donkey Calf Raise: 10kg (15,15,15)

A bit of strength loss, as expected. No matter, eating at maintenance for a few days ~2500kcal and will probably ease into a lean bulk as of next week.

Switching units to KG for bodyweight tracking from now on btw. Currently at 74.8kg.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ki3rz said:


> Thanks Dan  .
> 
> Lower (S) today:
> 
> ...


Good to see ya back in it mate! Looks like youve got it under control


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Good to see ya back in it mate! Looks like youve got it under control


Thanks mate! Yeah back into the swing of things now. Can't wait to get my numbers up on the Squat, Deadlift and Bench over the next few months.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ki3rz said:


> Thanks mate! Yeah back into the swing of things now. Can't wait to get my numbers up on the Squat, Deadlift and Bench over the next few months.


Good man. Top attitude!


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Macros as of tomorrow will be 425/175/70 (c/p/f). Works out at just over 3000kcal. Will see how I go for the next week or so then increase if necessary.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> Macros as of tomorrow will be 425/175/70 (c/p/f). Works out at just over 3000kcal. Will see how I go for the next week or so then increase if necessary.


What split is that mate?


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> What split is that mate?


Not a specific percentage split mate. I don't like to do it that way.

Protein: Just over 1g x bodyweight (lbs)

Fat: Somewhere between 0.45 - 0.5 x bodyweight (lbs)

Carbs: Rest of calories


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Ok so today's weigh in I was 74.7kg. Hoping for small increases now (0.2-0.3kg) week by week. I'll probably be weighing myself close to every day, then taking a 7 day average. Time to get to it  .


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

2 sessions to update with.

Monday was Upper Body:

Bench Press: 60kg (10.10.9.8)

DB Shoulder Press: 15kg (10.10.9.8)

Barbell Row: 52.5kg (8.8.8)

Pull Up: BW (8.7.4)

+ some accessory work.

Today was Lower Body:

Squat: 70kg (10.10.10.8) - Had it in me in terms of strength but fitness let me down :huh:

SLDL: 62.5kg (8.8.8)

Hack Squat: 45kg (8.8.8) - Can't get back into the swing of things with these. May swap and do front squats instead.

Donkey Calf Raise: 15kg (15.15.15)

Notes: Reset Squat weight to 70kg to work on form to build up strength whilst going ass to grass. Will still go heavy on my other lower body day.

P.S. having 425g ed carbs to eat is my idea of heaven.. :drool:


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Rest day. First leg day in a couple weeks yesterday (due to holiday) has left me with awful DOMS. Ah well, at least I don't have anything that I have to do today! :thumbup1:


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Upper Body session this afternoon.

Bench Press: 77.5kg (5,5,4,4,3)

Military Press: 50kg (5,5,2) 45kg (5,5) - burnt myself out pushing for the 5th rep on the second set then could only manage a sh1t total of 2 reps next set.

Barbell Row: 55kg (8,8,8) - New PB  Had nothing left after the 3rd set though.

Chin Up: BW (8,5,5)

CG Bench Press: 35kg (15,15,15)

Legs are still a bit sore but bring on Lower Body day tomorrow!


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Lower Body (Strength) today:

Squat: 85kg (5,5,5,5,5) - Not a PB, but the easiest 85kg has ever felt.

Deadlift: 120kg (5,5,5) - Better bar speed than last week.

Glute Ham Raises: BW (8,8,8) - Love doing these lately.

Donkey Calf Raises: 10kg (15,15,15)

Treated myself to a couple of Greggs steak bakes for lunch.. Forgot how good those things are!!


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Ok so average weight this week came to 75.6kg. Thats 0.8kg higher than last week. Although, most of it will be water from the increase in carbs. Next weeks weight will be the more telling. Keeping calories at 3000 for another week  .


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Double update tonight.

Upper Day (Hypertrophy):

Bench Press: 60kg (10,10,10,9) - better than last week by a couple of reps.

DB Shoulder Press: 15kg (10,10,9,9)

Barbell Row: 55kg (8,8,6)

Side Lateral Raise: 7.5kg (8,7,7) - PB

Pull Up: BW (8,6,6)

+ accessory work.

Lower Body (Hypertrophy):

Back Squat: 70kg (10,10,10,10)

Sumo Deadlift: 80kg (8,8,8) - PB

Front Squat: 50kg (8,8,8)

Didn't feel too good during this workout so I called it a day at that.

So far so good, seeing slight strength increases. Will update tomorrow morning with my weight.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Weighed in at 76.2kg today. Small increase so I'm happy with that.

Just finished my Upper (Strength) workout:

Bench: 77.5kg (5,5,5,5,5) - Never got that for 5x5 before 

Shoulder Press: 47.5kg (5,5,4,4,4)

Barbell Row: 55kg (8,8,8) - PB!

Pull Up: BW (8,6,4) - Struggled with these today, felt like I didn't have much left.

CGBP: 37.5kg (15,15,12) - PB

Starting to see strength gains now, long may they continue


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Lower Body (Strength) today.

Squats: 87.5kg (5,5,4,4,4)

Deadlift: 125kg (5,5,5)

GHR: BW (8,8,8)

Donkey Calf Raises: 12.5kg (15,15,15)


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

kiers said:


> Weighed in at 76.2kg today. Small increase so I'm happy with that.
> 
> Just finished my Upper (Strength) workout:
> 
> ...


Nice workout mate, congrats on the PB's. :thumbup1:


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Nice workout mate, congrats on the PB's. :thumbup1:


Cheers mate. It's nice to see the lifts going up. How much longer do you think you'll be cutting for? Or how much you reckon you got left to lose now?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

kiers said:


> Cheers mate. It's nice to see the lifts going up. How much longer do you think you'll be cutting for? Or how much you reckon you got left to lose now?


Not sure tbh mate. Read an article by Lyle McDonald and decided to take a 7-10 day break from cutting and eat at maintenance. Will try cut again after that, then lean bulk through winter


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Not sure tbh mate. Read an article by Lyle McDonald and decided to take a 7-10 day break from cutting and eat at maintenance. Will try cut again after that, then lean bulk through winter


Yeah I've read some of his articles myself. Sounds like a good idea bud.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Upper Body (Volume) today:

Bench: 60kg (10,10,10,10) - PB 

Seal Row: 12.5kg (12,12,12)

DB Shoulder Press: 15kg (10,10,10,10)

Pull Up: BW (8,6,6)

CGBP: 40kg (12,12,12)

Curls: 17.5kg (12,12,12)

Workout done. Time for some food.

Off to see the footy tonight as well (Real Madrid vs Sevilla)


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

What's your current routine mate? I'm thinking of increasing to 4 days a week rather than 3.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> What's your current routine mate? I'm thinking of increasing to 4 days a week rather than 3.


Upper Lower split mate. 2 strength days. 2 hypertrophy days.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Always hard to resist the temptation of the devil (burger van) on match day.. I managed it though haha.


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

kiers said:


> Always hard to resist the temptation of the devil (burger van) on match day.. I managed it though haha.


I didnt.lol

Good read this pal.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Shawrie said:


> I didnt.lol
> 
> Good read this pal.


Cheers bud  .


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Got my A Level results yesterday and the night was a messy one to say the least lmao.

Going to hit upper body later when I feel more up to it!


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Got the workout done in the end 

Upper Body (Strength):

Bench Press: 80kg (5,4,3,3,3) - first time pushing 80kg and it felt good.

Barbell Row: 55kg (8,8,8) - PB

OHP: 47.5kg (5,5,5,4,4)

Pull Up: BW (8,8,5)

Side Lat. Raise: 7.5kg (8) 5kg (12,12)

Strength is continually increasing and I'm feeling great (even with a hangover) :thumbup1: :beer:


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Training going well still. Hit another Squat PB and SLDL PB today. So strength is still slowly progressing. I'm very tempted to switch to SL 5x5 for a few months though.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

You ever done 5x5 SL before mate?


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> You ever done 5x5 SL before mate?


When I first started training yeah a few years ago. My squat form was absolutely horrible back then though haha.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

kiers said:


> When I first started training yeah a few years ago. My squat form was absolutely horrible back then though haha.


Fair enough haha  Was gunna say I did it at beginning of this year and found it great.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Fair enough haha  Was gunna say I did it at beginning of this year and found it great.


Yeah I remember you doing it mate. Although, I'll probably end up throwing some pull ups and dips into the workouts.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Macros for the day. Pretty much spot on but I would've liked a bit more fiber. Will weigh in tomorrow to find out if my macros need to be increased or not (although strength has increased my weight is still relatively the same).


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Back using the forum after a while off. Just to let you lot know (if anybody is still subbed to this) that I'll be starting a new journal for this year. Will link it here when I put it up 

Kieran


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ki3rz said:


> Back using the forum after a while off. Just to let you lot know (if anybody is still subbed to this) that I'll be starting a new journal for this year. Will link it here when I put it up
> 
> Kieran


Yea, get it going again mate!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Good lad


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

New journal up guys.

Will keep that one more updated than I did this one 

@Dan94 @sxbarnes


----------

